# حمل من الرابيدشير كما تشاء وبدون أنتظار/ Rapidshare Plus V3.1



## PETER_OSCAR (11 مارس 2009)

Rapidshare Plus V3.1 *NEW 



بعد أستخدامى للأصدار السابق v3.0 وأكتشافى لكفائة البرنامج للتحميل من الرابيدشير دون تدخل منك وبأقصى سرعة لديك وفترة الأنتظار بين الملف والثانى لاتتعدى دقائق معدودة حيث أن البرنامج يعاود الأتصال بالسريفر كل دقيقة حتى يحصل على رابط التحميل للملف الثانى والذى يلية وهكذا...
لذلك أحضرت لكم الأصدار الجديد v3.1





1.أنسخ الرابط الذى تريد تحميلة ثم أضغط على Paste أو Add.
2.أختر مكان حفظ الملفات.
3.أجلس وأتفرج وهو يحصل على الرابط ويقوم بالتحميل.

http://test-connexcion.info/download.php?file=2c3d2bde85b2585d98e55363ced9f218


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على البرنامج يا بيتر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك بيتر


وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا بيتر​


----------



## Raymond (12 مارس 2009)

البرنامج شغاااااااااااااااااااااااال و يعمل بكفاءة عالية ..

شكرا جزيلا يا عسل و ربنا يباركك


----------



## stop&go (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك بيتر


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (12 مارس 2009)

_الاخ بيتر 
اشكرك على البرنامج الجميل 
بركة الرب معك​_


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

مرسي يا بيتر على البرنامج وعلى تعبك 
 بس يارب يكون بيعمل دون لود بسرعة كبيرة علشان انا كنت جربت برامج زي كدة وكان بيحمل سرعة ضعيفة جدا 
لدرجة ان كان من الافضل ان احملهم ملف ملف عادي يعني ​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (12 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى على مروركم الجميل*


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا


----------



## kokielpop (12 مارس 2009)

*
شكرا ليك بيتر


وجاري التحميل
​*


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى ليك بجد*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------

